
The Market for Voting Machines Is Broken. This Company Has Thrived in It - howard941
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-market-for-voting-machines-is-broken-this-company-has-thrived-in-it
======
kennydude
The market for voting machines is broken because it should not exist.

Voting machines are a bad idea.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

